# PPI Check



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Any of you ever gone through the process of a PPI check? I am considering looking into it due to the deadline approaching this year. 

Any things to be wary of etc?

TIA


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I did my own years ago but I knew we had it and which bank it was with. Self employed at time and wouldn't pay out if I'd been ill so they refunded it immediately without a fight I think that one was 13k with interest. Glad I didn't use a company, they'd have taken 4k for writing 2 letters!

Done it for my mum too and involved a couple of letters.

Not sure though if you've had loads of cards, loans etc and not sure if you've had PPI might be easier letting a company write to them all.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I done mine through a link I found on Martin Lewis site, (google it) took about 30 mins to fill in the forms I had no details as my ppi went back over 15 years, I had good and bad news, I got just under £17k! However £14k of it happened before I was registered bankrupt so that £14k was automatically sent to the insolvency even though it was over 10 years apart. the other £3k I got was after so I was allowed to keep that. Definitely worth a go, just don’t use these guys you see advertised on tv they do happily take up to and beyond 50%.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

I had a little success too but did find that a couple of finance companies had been taken over by major banks and they are not liable for any dealings prior to their takeover, mine were Tricity Finance now owned by Santander, I had two cars financed by them but before the takeover so no deal. I went to the FOS but they just sided with the bank.

The one through Martin Lewis is called Resolver.

Here you go:


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

Vossman said:


> The one through Martin Lewis is called Resolver.
> 
> Here you go:


Wonderful, thank you.

I have submitted my claim, and thanks to Nick-ST for starting the thrEAD. It's something I've needed to do for well over a year.


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

Thanks for the advice on the Martin Lewis site. I have just entered my details.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Vossman said:


> I had a little success too but did find that a couple of finance companies had been taken over by major banks and they are not liable for any dealings prior to their takeover, mine were Tricity Finance now owned by Santander, I had two cars financed by them but before the takeover so no deal. I went to the FOS but they just sided with the bank.
> 
> The one through Martin Lewis is called Resolver.
> 
> Here you go:


Yup that's it resolver, funnily enough my wife went through her ppi from store cards etc all were successful except anything to do with Santander they would agree on any.


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

If you can use Resolver do so
loosing a Hefty % to a 3rd party firm isnt nice, But if you dont feel up to using resolver and doing it yourself b, use a 3rd party 
BUT
resolver makes it very simple and straight forwards to do,


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

How do you find out if you have had PPI ?


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> How do you find out if you have had PPI ?


You basically fill out the forms on resolver and list anyone you think you have had credit with in the past, can be bank loans, credit/store cards even mortgage. Then they send the forms off on your behalf. Chances are if youdid have any form of credit before 2010 then it may well of had payment protection insurance. Most the time it was worthless because if you was in full time employment and entitled to sick pay the ppi wouldn't have paid out, hence why it was worthless.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I got a few grand back and was adamant I never signed up for any ever. So only did it last year. 

Apparently Barclays back in the late 90’s added some on to 3 loans and with 2 others. 

Well worth checking. 

Do it your self or use a company with a low charge. Most take 40 percent but some are 10 percent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

If you do it through Resolver do you just list the Companies or do you have to make a separate claim for each one.


----------

